# Worldmark Windsor



## bccash63 (Mar 6, 2013)

YEAH !!! I am so happy. I have NEVER seen WM Windsor/Sonoma available with my Wyndham pts.  Was able to book a 3 night stay for 8/02-8/05/13 in a 2 br the week I am on vacation. It was not there yesterday--must have been a cancellation.  Will try to make this a week long vacation by adding a few nights in SanFrancisco, Angels camp or Yosemite.  Dawn


----------



## PassionForTravel (Mar 6, 2013)

Cool you will enjoy it. We've stayed there about four times. Lots of wineries real close. If you like Pinot check out roadhouse in healdsburg (I have no affiliation) also their chocolate port is also a favorite.

The drive over to highway 1 and then up to Mendocino is great, we like it better than the big sur coast because its less crowded.

Ian


----------



## CO skier (Mar 7, 2013)

bccash63 said:


> I have NEVER seen WM Windsor/Sonoma available with my Wyndham pts.  ...  Will try to make this a week long vacation by adding a few nights in SanFrancisco, Angels camp or Yosemite.



For any Club Wyndham Plus owner who wants to experience vacations in WorldMark (WM) affiliated resorts, why wait (and wait, and wait, ...) and hope to "get lucky."  A minimal WM ownership for 5,000-6,000 credits can be purchased (resale) for under $2000.  Additional credits, as needed, can be rented from other owners at less than Maintenance Fee costs.  There are no onerous charges for Transaction Fees or Guest Certificates in WM.  You won't have to wait for a particular resort (such as Yellowstone, for example) to show up in the Wyndham portal.

The same is true for WorldMark owners.  Why not own in both Club Wyndham Plus and WorldMark, and create your own Super System?


----------



## CO skier (Mar 7, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> The drive over to highway 1 and then up to Mendocino is great,



The scenery and Mendocino are great, but it is not a great drive for anyone who gets car-sick; it is just one curve after another through those coastal hills.


----------



## benyu2010 (Mar 7, 2013)

CO skier said:


> For any Club Wyndham Plus owner who wants to experience vacations in WorldMark (WM) affiliated resorts, why wait (and wait, and wait, ...) and hope to "get lucky."  A minimal WM ownership for 5,000-6,000 credits can be purchased (resale) for under $2000.  Additional credits, as needed, can be rented from other owners at less than Maintenance Fee costs.  There are no onerous charges for Transaction Fees or Guest Certificates in WM.  You won't have to wait for a particular resort (such as Yellowstone, for example) to show up in the Wyndham portal.
> 
> The same is true for WorldMark owners.  Why not own in both Club Wyndham Plus and WorldMark, and create your own Super System?



There are pros and cons of small and large account and argumenet seems favors small one for starters, though optimal MF 5K stand alone account is rare to find now.

The ongoing rate of one-time use credit is 5.5-6 cents and HKT is about $60. MFs is around 4.5 cents per credit after substracted $124 club fee per account and HKT value. So, there is definitely a premium of one-time credits over MFs, which translates into the pricing of (positive value of) ownership.

Even you get a small WM account, booking into particular resort/season is difficult, such as summer in West Yellowston or Depoe Bay. Well, at least you have a chance if you are an owner


----------



## markb53 (Mar 7, 2013)

bccash63 said:


> YEAH !!! I am so happy. I have NEVER seen WM Windsor/Sonoma available with my Wyndham pts.  Was able to book a 3 night stay for 8/02-8/05/13 in a 2 br the week I am on vacation. It was not there yesterday--must have been a cancellation.  Will try to make this a week long vacation by adding a few nights in SanFrancisco, Angels camp or Yosemite.  Dawn



Angels Camp is now much easier to book into with Wyndham points since it is one of 11 WorldMark Properties that Wyndham now manages part of. This weekend will be my 3rd time there. 2nd time since it has been a partial Wyndham property. It is a beautiful area in the Sierra Foothills. Lots to do. I checked and their are 2 and 3 bedrooms available for 4 nights starting 8/5.


----------



## CraigWMF (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, I sent a friend here once as he loves the wine country.   He said the resort was very nice.   Have fun!


----------

